# turnbuckles



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

My turnbuckles are starting to crack on my 18 mt. I want to know if steel one are good or not? Titanium is to expensive at the moment and its gonna have a rough summer. ( gonna run it constant.):thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

anybody have any advice?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

hey man steel ones will work, definitly better than the stock plastic ones.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok just wanted to make sure


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

got me turnbuckles and im RCing' again!


----------

